# stabilizer links



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

hello all,just wondering ,ive been hearing a clunk noise on the front passenger side,i figured out that it was the links,i want to know if this job is an easy fix or is it going to be a tough job? how long do u think i can ride like this,do i need to change them immediately?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jovanni said:


> hello all,just wondering ,ive been hearing a clunk noise on the front passenger side,i figured out that it was the links,i want to know if this job is an easy fix or is it going to be a tough job? how long do u think i can ride like this,do i need to change them immediately?


the links have rubber bushings in them that you can easily replace for under 15 bucks. go to auto zone and pick up some universal sway bar link bushings. easy to install and will give your sway bar new life.


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

When I did my links they were so reemed out that new rubber wasn't going to help them, the sockets were actually worn out. I replaced the whole link. got the parts online from pinnacle nissan (in arizona I think). I've been told by my local Nissan dealer that the prices I pay there (for some things) are lower than his cost... The job is pretty easy if you can turn a socket wrench...


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

*thanx man*



SC_tbfd said:


> When I did my links they were so reemed out that new rubber wasn't going to help them, the sockets were actually worn out. I replaced the whole link. got the parts online from pinnacle nissan (in arizona I think). I've been told by my local Nissan dealer that the prices I pay there (for some things) are lower than his cost... The job is pretty easy if you can turn a socket wrench...


im going to give it a shot


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you guys should check this out.
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203844&highlight=endlinks


----------

